# 1.8 T ON Haltech



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

1.8t on haltech. just as stated. the motor and tranny are in the car ready to go. Has anyone tried using the stock cam and crank senors as usable haltech signals? I beleive the stock air intake temp sensor and coolant temp sensor will work fine. If not it's not much to change it to the units supplied. I was wanting to use the stock coolant temp sensor





















as it will provide a signal for the cluster as well as one for the ecu.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

If any of you guys have had any trouble with the tps I think I have a slick solution.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

Hey I´m interested since I´m playing with the idea as well. My cousin has an F9 that I could get for 500 bucks. I haven´t wanted to hook it up because of the sensor nightmare. I have an AGU though, which is DBC and has no MAP.
Speedy G


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

I have the AIC Haltech and my temp sensor reads, however it has a tendecy to drop to cold, but it does eventually rise back to normal.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

I need to know if the igniters (coilpacks) are wired as itellegent or dumb. Does any one have an answer for me pretty please?


_Modified by The Massive at 7:09 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (The Massive)*

I run the halteh on my 1.8t.
You can't use the coil packs, I triied even called haltech help line for an answer.
you will need a msd igintion system


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

why couldnt you use the stock coil packs? they have ignitors built in correct?
hell, im running mazda rx7 ignitors with gm coil packs. as long as you can figure out the wiring. should only need a signal,+12v, and a ground. 


_Modified by euro_racer16v at 9:33 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

I've also called haltech but they didn't have an answer. Which msd setup are you using?


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

that's kind of what I was thinking. The 12v







is no prob and you have you switched ground fromt the haltech ecu so why can't the coil packs be used?


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

i am not currently using an msd ignition. i dont "need" one right now. the project is not running just yet. i will be buying the dis-2 eventually.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (The Massive)*

i'm using the msd dis 4 with eagle talon coils but will change to the gm style coils


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

vrt I checked out your pics. Nice car. Thaks for the help. I have to get this thing running this week and I'm losing my mind.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (The Massive)*

So even though you say they can't be used I'm gonna go ahead and play devil's advocate. I'm going to put a running example on the scop and see if we can figure out a way to get the stock ones to work. Just so I can contin







ue losing my mind.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (The Massive)*

Are you trying to run E6K or E11?
The E6k has a limited number of driver's so if you're running coil on plug that will take four of the driver's and you will have one left to drive all the injectors.
Don't know whether the ignitors are smart or dumb. Doesn't the Haltech have setting where you won't hurt anything if you're wrong?
Haltech will take most crank and cam position sensors, you just have to tell it what it is. The cam is a Hall sender and that's all it needs to know. The crank sender will need info on number teeth and missing teeth, but it can be setup for motronic so will probably handle this.
I didn't see any way to change temp sender parameters. I think you'll need to change out the air temp sender and add an additional sender for CLT to allow you to keep your gauge.
HTH.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I wish I could tell you all the specifics, but I know that with a DIS 2, the stock 3 wire coils will work with an E6K. The coils are wired in parallel, so it only takes up two drivers.
It isn't that I am keeping the info secret, I just really don't know the specifics.
Also, you do have to have a Motronic chip in your Haltech ECU to be able to use the motronic sensors.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_I wish I could tell you all the specifics, but I know that with a DIS 2, the stock 3 wire coils will work with an E6K. The coils are wired in parallel, so it only takes up two drivers.
Also, you do have to have a Motronic chip in your Haltech ECU to be able to use the motronic sensors. 

The older coils that came in the AEB (non drive by wire) engines are dumb coils that can be controlled by an MSD box. New coils AWW (DBW) ect. need dwell control from the ECU. Unless haltech supports this I doubt you can use them. Autronic needs a special ECU chip version to support dwell. I doubt haltech is any different in this regard.
As far as the trigger wheel It sounds, from what billy say's that haltech support the 60-2 motronic sensor, that single sensor gives no1 TDC ref as well. In autronic land that is another special chip ver ECU and has to use a reluctor interface to convert the peak signal to square wave. 


_Modified by Quiz at 3:08 PM 10-23-2003_


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (BillyT.)*

Thanks guys. It is the E6k. Someone on the haltech message board mentioned using the DIS 2 as well. That will work if the two igniters are wired in parallel? I asume that you wouldn't be able to use the DIS 4 beacuse as someone previously stated there are a very limited number of drivers. To add insult to injury I just opened up the E6k box to see if I had the Motronic version which I don't apperantly it is just a input chip replacement. Here I'm gonna have another one of these


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (Quiz)*

Regarding the coils as someone stated, the aeb coils can be wired up directly with the haltech or with autronic, if using the newer style coils you need dwell control to run them.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

ok so we just looked at some running coils on the scope it appears that the coils can be used but will have to run in paralell using two drivers (wasted spark application). It also seems that if they are wired using two of the drivers directley they will be burnt up. Here is my proposed solution but I haven't decided if I have the balls to try it. Since they four coils will be running on two drivers hence using wasted spark I may try using two cis style ignition control modules to get a handle on the volatage situation. Any thoughts??
Even bad ones are welcome.










_Modified by The Massive at 9:50 PM 10-23-2003_


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

Am I the first one to have a possibaly retarted idea like this?


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (The Massive)*

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...coils
Try nsirocco and see if he had any luck with bosch ign mod other than the 008's


_Modified by Quiz at 12:56 PM 10-24-2003_


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

Billy T.
Does the DIS 2 With the AEB coils still require some sort of ignition control module?


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (The Massive)*

not 100% sure, but I would guess no, and tell you that the DIS 2 is wired directly to the Haltech, and the coils go directly to the DIS 2.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

I decided than rather screw with anything else to go with the DIS 2 as suggested. It should be here tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

I am installing the E6X onto a 1.8T that is going into an 89 Jetta Coupe. In order to use the factory coils (they will work), you can either run four (4) of the 008 Ignitors or a DIS-2 or DIS-4. The coils have four terminals (Terminal #1 = 15 battery + / Terminal #2 = ground - / Terminal # 3 = 1 - from ignitor / Terminal #4 = ground). You must wire the output of the Haltech to the ignitor(s) or MSD and then run the output for the ignitor to Terminal #3 for each coil. This should work. Terminate Terminal #1 of the coils to a switched battery source (X load: battery voltage when cranking and switch on).


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (rhussjr)*

I just found out that the DIS 2 and DIS 4 have been disc.
Get them while you can
don't bother with the factory coils. Just get msd coils, there cheaper and they last longer. Save yourself the headache http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VRT at 12:08 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_ Just get msd coils, there cheaper and they last longer. Save yourself the headache http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VRT at 12:08 AM 10-29-2003_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (sick01)*

Got the DIS 2 IN MY HAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

Do I need to wire in a 2.4k ohm resister on the crank trigger? Any one have any cam/ crank trigger advice?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 T ON Haltech (The Massive)*

I had mine wired up direct but I find a miss once in a while. So I was told to get this part #RA8/9 form Haltech


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

Isn't that the relucter adapter? I was under the assumption that with the Motronic chips I didn't need it. ****e.


----------



## The Massive (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (The Massive)*

why am I feeling like I shoulda got the dis 4?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (The Massive)*

What is the status on your 1.8T? I am getting ready to fire up the Haltech 1.8T car that I am building. I only have to wire the DIS4 in onto the coils.


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_i'm using the msd dis 4 with eagle talon coils but will change to the gm style coils 
 i'm running eclipse style coils and believe me it was the best thing i did on my car. never had a problem since.
Also, you do have to have a Motronic chip in your Haltech ECU to be able to use the motronic sensors
i also heard you had to get a chip for the e6k...that was one of the reasons i went Dta but supposedly the new e6x was upgraded to werk with vw.
you should be able to run a dis 2 or 4 with factory coils on the haltech but good luck getting in contact with someone on the phone about send your unit back to get a chip for motronic!


----------

